# Swell reptiles delivery



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

Well I ordered my Arcadia Slimline Vivarium Canopy and T5 Lamp, a ceramic bulb holder and repashy after reading about upgrades etc on here 

I ordered it last friday and only got it today as waiting on the repashy to come in but they sent me two of them instead of the one I ordered which is great so thanks swell will be ordering more stuff soon  

If this is in the wrong place can someone move it thanks


----------



## Swell Reptiles (Jun 20, 2011)

*sorry*

Sorry about the inconveniance but glad you were happy in the end!


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

No inconvenience to me great service thanks  

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

Got another delivery yesterday very fast and well package thanks 

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Swell Reptiles (Jun 20, 2011)

*Thanks*

Glad to be of service and thanks for the feedback!


----------



## kitschyduck (May 30, 2010)

Got my first swell delivery of two pulse habistats, two ceramic bulb holders and a thermometer within two days AND you were cheaper than Amazon! Thanks again!


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

Got another delivery today but one of the bulbs was damaged so will see how they handle it and will let everyone know


----------



## munchmagic (Apr 21, 2013)

Great place I ordered my heat mat and zoo med Mini dome postage was super quick well recommended company


----------



## Swell Reptiles (Jun 20, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

Well I got an email yesterday with a new one being dispatched which is great and the communication from swell was also brilliant glad I've ordered my stuff from them and will do in the future 

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Swell Reptiles (Jun 20, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the feedback. Much appreciated. If you need anything else just give us a bell.


----------



## marc26 (Aug 12, 2012)

I use these on average 3 times a month, for all my reptile needs or accessories. There service is great.

Also there delivery for me always been very quick.

Definite my main supplier despite few small problems lately, Such as tube problems and possible problem with calci sand they sell.


----------



## Swell Reptiles (Jun 20, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks Marc!


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

Swell Reptiles said:


> Thanks for the feedback. Much appreciated. If you need anything else just give us a bell.


Will do thanks think I'm all sorted at the moment but that could change  

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

Such a great place! I've used it twice now in around 3 weeks! Greatly packed and arrived so fast! Thanks Swell (Oh and for giving me a 5% off voucher which is greatly appreciated!)


----------



## Swell Reptiles (Jun 20, 2011)

*Thanks*

Glad to oblige!


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

Nice to see a company actually taking feedback from the public like this. (Makes a change) But not only this but also replacing things that people aren't fully satisfied with and so on. :thumbsup:


----------



## Swell Reptiles (Jun 20, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks Bret (we're feeling the love today!) : victory:


----------



## Jeniva (Mar 17, 2012)

I always use swell, unless they don't have the thing I'm after. Always quick delivery. Awaiting my order which was dispatched today, hopefully be here tomorrow  : ) :2thumb:


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

Got the replacement bulb today packaged even better than before and intact thanks swell  

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk 2


----------

